# Black Friday Clearance Sale on Chane (Originally Chase) speakers and subwoofers



## craigsub

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving! As promised, here are our Black Friday / Clearance items:

*M1 MTM Loudspeaker:*

The M1 was designed to be our affordable, $175 music and theater monitor. They are nothing short of astonishing loudspeakers selling for a minimal price. Each speaker stands about 19 inches tall x 6.5 inches wide and 6.5 inches deep. 
"
We have had customers compare them to far more expensive speakers, and have always "held our own". 

You can find some information here: http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-home-theater-loudspeakers/M1

We have 160 in stock, ready to deliver at *$100 EACH (plus shipping)*

The biggest problem will be wondering how much speaker one can get for $100. 

*SBE-118 Subwoofer*

Our very own Jman reviewed the SBE-118 here: http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/forum/showthread.php?47809-Chane-SBE-118-Subwoofer-Review

And Peter Loeser, Home Theater Shack Staff member, penned his review here (includes the three Theater 10's): http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...073-chane-3-2-home-theater-system-review.html

The SBE stands for sealed bass engine, and the idea behind this subwoofer is to allow one to configure it in any way one wants - from a single unit with a Dayton SA-230 amp to a Quad pack with our very own MQ-600 amplifier.

Here is some pricing:

SBE-118 passive units: $400 each plus shipping (duals are suggested when possible)

Dayton SA-230 amp: $195 - will turn a single SBE-118 into a powered sub at $595 plus shipping. There is nothing on the market that will deliver this much clean bass for this type of $$$$.

Dayton SA-1000 amp: $375 - will turn a pair of SBE-118's into an $1175 package that will ROCK any theater room. This is the same package Peter tested. 

MQ-600 amp: $450. This amp normally sells for $600 - Black Friday pricing is $450. Add a quad pack of SBE-118's and you will NEVER look back in terms of quality bass - for $2050, this system just plain ROCKS.

*We have 65 SBE-118's at this price and 100 MQ-600's. The MQ-600 also makes for an incredible high end basic power amplifier. Three of these in your system at $1350 plus shipping will give you 5 channels of incredible power with a channel left over to drive a PAIR of SBE-118's. The MQ-600 also plays nice with any of the excellent DIY drivers - Stereo Integrity, TC- Sounds, Mach 5 - you name it. This amp is a beauty!*

All Sales must be paid for via PayPal @ [email protected]

I am available during normal business hours, eastern time zone, Monday to Friday with questions @ 800-664-9485. Feel free to email questions, or PM me here. 

We are set up to take all Paypal approved credit cards - we pay all fees.

We also can take checks / money orders.


----------



## craigsub

Guys - here are some specs on the MQ-600:

•Two channels
•Individual front panel adjustable level controls
•Signal, protection, active, and clip/limiting LED indicators
•Adjustable lowpass and highpass crossovers
•Manual, auto, or triggered on/off modes
•Stereo set of heavy five-way speaker binding posts
•Stereo set of Speakon locking speaker terminals
•High current linear power supply
•High current Class AB output stage
•Heavy-duty steel chassis, rack-mountable or tabletop use
•Variable fan cooled

•Power per channel (2 channel) - Watts: 600 into 8 Ohms; 900 into 4 Ohms; 1100 into 2 Ohms
•Power, peak headroom: 3 dB (double the rated RMS)
•S/N ratio: 105 dB
•Slew rate: 80v/us
•Damping factor: 500:1
•Input impedance: 10K or 20k Ohms, balanced or unbalanced
•Power requirements: 120/230 VAC, 50/60 Hz
•Dimensions: 19" W x 3-1/2" H x 19-5/16" D
•Dimensions: 438mm W x 92mm H x 352mm D
•Weight: 50.5 lbs.

The MQ-600 is also bridgeable into mono, where it will deliver 1800 watts RMS into 8 ohms and 2200 watts RMS into 4 ohms. 

This is not an inflated spec that we are used to seeing. The wattage specified is quite conservative.

And the weight at 50.5 pounds is NOT a typo. This amp is a BEAST. :boxer:


----------



## ucftechguru

Craig, I sent you a message via email. Very interested in getting the quad sub setup with QSC amp. Can't wait to turn my theater into a bass haven. Can I stack the SBE-118s and how many high?


----------



## ucftechguru

Sorry not QSC, rather MQ-600 amp


----------



## craigsub

Ucftechguru ... Thanks for the email. Looking forward to getting your quad pack into your hands next week!

To answer the question ... one can easily stack the SBE-118. I have seen as many as 4 stacked.

We are now at 56 SBE-118's remaining!


----------



## ucftechguru

Craig, thanks for all of your excellent customer service! I can't wait to get these bad boys. I've owned SVS subwoofers, definitive technology, Earthquake supernova and even two of these bests them from the tests that I have read online. Can't wait to hear what 4 do. For the price, I don't know why anyone would buy anything else.


----------



## Otis

ucftechguru said:


> Craig, thanks for all of your excellent customer service! I can't wait to get these bad boys. I've owned SVS subwoofers, definitive technology, Earthquake supernova and even two of these bests them from the tests that I have read online. Can't wait to hear what 4 do. For the price, I don't know why anyone would buy anything else.


I think you will be pleased with your purchase, I bought the quad pack and amp last year. I stacked 2 of them and the other 2 were separated. I only listen to music in this area and they pound. The MQ-600 is a warrior amp, it sounds fantastic at crazy levels. The subs are tight and musical, this system is visceral. I have a lot of other ID subs in my house and dollar for dollar the Chase products are the best value by far, Craig is great guy to talk to and you know he will take care of you if a problem occurs. If I can work things I'm ordering another quad system tomorrow. Have fun with your subs.


----------



## craigsub

Guys - I have dubbed the M-1's as the "best speaker no one has ever heard". This brings the "chicken and egg" concept into mind. Guys want reviews to read before buying speakers - so here are some brief comments from some pretty knowledgeable audiophiles ... including professional reviewers:

Carlo (Fatcat), who is now a writer for Secrets of Home Theater wrote the following:



> Who would have thought these guys make dynamite computer speakers but here's a picture of my M-1s flanking my dual monitors and crossed to a hot rodded UFW-12.
> 
> All this controlled and driven by a....GIZMO! And it sounds just plain awesome! The Giz is being fed by an external sound card (Musiland Monitor 2) and I'm using J. River Media Center with ASIO direct drivers as my media player.
> 
> I've tried a bunch of different speaker/sub combinations at my workstation and they either didn't mesh well, were too hard to drive at a good volume for the Gizmo, etc, etc. This combo sounds great, the sub to sat blend is good and the the little Giz runs it plenty loud and clean without breaking a sweat.
> 
> The M-1s are just clear and dynamic as all get out. Makes me very happy sitting here plugging away on Photoshop every day! Now some might think this is somewhat overkill for a computer setup but I figure since I couldn't quite jam my SS18.2 under the desk ....


Tesseract (a Home Theater Shack reviewer) summed up the M-1's as follows:



> I remember the M-1's, they were at my house for a bit. Reminiscent of the B&W 600 series sound, but capable of playing louder without strain.


Bonebad from the original Chase Forum had a nice write up about 5 M-1's with an SS-18.1:



> Some of you may know I bought some speakers for my brothers new theater(Soon to be completed.) After emailing back and forth to Craig I decided on 5 M1's and 2 SS18.1's along with the Mq600.
> 
> We received the order after around a week and everything was in good condition.
> 
> I set up 3 M1's and the subs in my house to break them in while we are finishing my brothers basement.
> 
> My brother knows absolutely nothing about speakers or anything about noise in general. So he left it all in my hands.
> 
> I had my brother over to listen to music and these do not dissapoint. He normally wont listen to loud music so I was suprised when he didn't complain about the noise level. We rocked out. My music collection includes everything country, rap, christian, rock. I just like music. The speakers sound good. The vocals were clear I can hear all the different instruments being played and we played the entire Zach Brown cd. Just awesome.
> 
> The M1's keep up with the SS18.1s just fine in all aspects. That really suprised me. I have Polk r400 towers now and the M1's sounded similiar to the polks IMO.
> I am sensitive to highs and I am happy to report that I didn't have any issues with the M1's as far as fatiguing my poor sensitive ears.
> 
> We watched Jack Reacher a few nights ago and I was just floored at how well the gunshots sounded in the movie. The M1's blended very well with the Polk inwalls that I have. I am not sure if it because the speakers are neutral or if audyssey is that awesome. I may get one more movie in before we have to move them out for an 8 years old birthday party. So I am thinking Star Trek.
> The dialog was good. I usually have a hard time understanding some of the words in movies but I had none of those issues with the M1's.
> 
> Overall the M1's are amazing for the price. What can I say about the 18.1's that hasn't been said already. They really thump. I have a pair of MFW15's and the SS's sound SO much cleaner, tight and just better. The SS's remind me of my car audio days and that made me happy happy happy.
> 
> I was thinking of building Seos but I am very concerned about the highs hurting my ears but now I may just replace my center channel with an M1 and call it good.
> 
> Craig really put together a great speaker here with the M1 I wouldn't hesitate to have them in my house or to recommend them to a friend or family.


----------



## craigsub

An update to this thread ... We have sold just over half of the SBE-118's, and had enough drivers in stock to build another 30 ... so we currently have 61 SBE-118's in stock.

We also still have 140 M-1's and plenty of amplifiers, too.

ALL pricing will be in effect on ALL the products listed in the first post until we are sold out!

SO ....

*SBE-118's are priced at $400 each while supplies last

M-1's are priced at $100 each while supplies last

MQ-600 (AKA model 3600)'s are priced at $450 each while supplies last!!*


----------



## craigsub

Gents ... Here are some pics of the M-1 monitors. The dimensions are appx. 20x6x6 inches. The woofers are 5.25 inch long throw woofers, fiber reinforced with phase plugs. The soft dome tweeter has a small waveguide, and overall, they are a very good loudspeaker.

5 of these guys with a decent subwoofer will fill even large rooms nicely.


----------



## Glock3540

Hello Everyone,
I ordered 4 SBE-118's and a MQ-600 to go with my existing SS-18.2's and my MQ-600 amp! I've moved around some furniture, have another 20Amp wall outlet, 12/2 wired, 20Amp dedicated circuit breaker ready for the new MQ-600 and the 4 new subs. I'm looking forward to the Eight 18's tight (and loud) bass!
Coming from 3 ported subs, I've come to appreciate the Sealed Sound. I don't think I would have been disappointed with 4 VS-18.1's but glad I went with the sealed. I agree with MKTheater that sealed can be as loud and as impactful as ported, you just have to add more subs..., And they go lower. 
I'm also blessed in that my wife would let me put 20 subs in here if that is what I wanted but I have to say; even though my existing subs have a big wow factor with my friends, they do take up some real estate!
I currently have 11.2 and am toying with adding some ceiling speakers for Atmos but am going to wait awhile to see how the format shakes out. 

I've spoken with Craig on two occasions in the last couple of weeks and and am impressed with him just like I was a year or so ago when I ordered my original SS-18.2's. I know he may not be popular in some forums but I appreciate people that honestly voice their opinions Knowing they will be vilified by some. I do wish we lived closer together, I would love for him to hear my system when I get my new subs hooked up. I think he would be a fun guy to just hang out with.
I also hope Craig is able to stay in the A/V business for a long time to come. I know this is more of a Hobby/Side Business to him than anything else but companies that offer True Value products and/or services, with the corresponding low profit margins, are difficult to sustain...

Sorry for the ramble but just wanted to share my excitement!

I'll let you all know my impressions in a few weeks when the system is up and "complete" (for now). 
Blessings Everyone and Happy New Year, Brian


----------



## zieglj01

craigsub said:


> Gents ... Here are some pics of the M-1 monitors. The dimensions are appx. 20x6x6 inches. The woofers are 5.25 inch long throw woofers, fiber reinforced with phase plugs. The soft dome tweeter has a small waveguide, and overall, they are a very good loudspeaker.
> 
> 5 of these guys with a decent subwoofer will fill even large rooms nicely.


The M-1 monitors seem to be missing from the website?
http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-home-theater-loudspeakers/M1


----------



## craigsub

zieglj01 said:


> The M-1 monitors seem to be missing from the website?
> http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-home-theater-loudspeakers/M1


They were removed from the website without my knowledge. I am doing the best I can to get the info into this thread. Never a dull moment. :huh:


----------



## Bruce Fisher

are they still for sale? I don't see them anymore on the website (they were there about a month ago)


----------



## craigsub

Bruce - They are still for sale - we have plenty in stock. The only place to find information on M-1's will be here. :T

My direct line is 800-664-9485, and I can be reached during normal business hours (9-5) eastern time zone.

PM's here and emails at [email protected] will also be answered.


----------



## sbdman

Glock3540 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I ordered 4 SBE-118's and a MQ-600 to go with my existing SS-18.2's and my MQ-600 amp! I've moved around some furniture, have another 20Amp wall outlet, 12/2 wired, 20Amp dedicated circuit breaker ready for the new MQ-600 and the 4 new subs. I'm looking forward to the Eight 18's tight (and loud) bass!
> Coming from 3 ported subs, I've come to appreciate the Sealed Sound. I don't think I would have been disappointed with 4 VS-18.1's but glad I went with the sealed. I agree with MKTheater that sealed can be as loud and as impactful as ported, *you just have to add more subs..., *And they go lower.
> I'm also blessed in that my wife would let me put 20 subs in here if that is what I wanted but I have to say; even though my existing subs have a big wow factor with my friends, they do take up some real estate!
> I currently have 11.2 and am toying with adding some ceiling speakers for Atmos but am going to wait awhile to see how the format shakes out.
> 
> I've spoken with Craig on two occasions in the last couple of weeks and and am impressed with him just like I was a year or so ago when I ordered my original SS-18.2's. I know he may not be popular in some forums but I appreciate people that honestly voice their opinions Knowing they will be vilified by some. I do wish we lived closer together, I would love for him to hear my system when I get my new subs hooked up. *I think he would be a fun guy to just hang out with.*
> *I also hope Craig is able to stay in the A/V business for a long time to come.* I know this is more of a Hobby/Side Business to him than anything else but companies that offer True Value products and/or services, with the corresponding low profit margins, are difficult to sustain...
> 
> Sorry for the ramble but just wanted to share my excitement!
> 
> I'll let you all know my impressions in a few weeks when the system is up and "complete" (for now).
> Blessings Everyone and Happy New Year, Brian


[Emphasis added above] Brian, you've doubled up on me twice now with the 8-18's, even though this is a spectacular deal, I don't think I can keep up! You have a huge amount of amp power in that room, and even after some smoking (I still can't believe that happened :nono, you love to improve and expand. Kudos to you - you've become my new HT/music listening hero, can't wait to hear you future listening impressions. Just keep protecting your ears, and keep the music marathons to a limited volume max - *except for the bass!* :clap:

My visit with him was extremely fun and informative, it would've been even more epic if he had your Chase designed subwoofer system!


----------



## Bjski

are you still offering the subwoofer at the black Friday discount?


----------



## Tonto

Craig has indicated that these prices are good untill his stock runs out. Call or PM him if interested.


----------



## Fatcat

I'm just going to reiterate what I've said before on the M-1s. They are a gem of a little speaker. They may look like a straightforward black box but they sound so much better than they have any right to at their price level. A matched 5 or 7 channel setup of M-1s sounds just stupid good and takes up a minimal footprint.
Hope everything gets sorted out with the site.
Right now, I'm trying to decide if I should pick up an MQ-600. Hmmmmmm.....

Best.....Carlo.


----------



## boober

I auditioned the M1's in my home I guess it was about 18 months ago or so...? And for the price they are AN INCREDIBLE VALUE. 

They are phenomenal speakers! :T :yikes: :devil:


----------



## Glock3540

Hello Everyone,
Craig told me that they were not pleased with the way my subs looked so they put
an "extra coat" on them. 
They are shipping all four subs and the MQ-600 on Thursday so I should receive them on Mon/Tues.
I'm looking forward to Da Boom!

sbdman; I'll let you know how it sounds "doubling up".
Thank You (as well as several others) for your invaluable advice in my subwoofer/amp decisions.

Blessings,
Brian

:T


----------



## craigsub

Thanks, guys, for the kind words. I am talking to the powers here tomorrow about some ideas for something REALLY unusual. Look into this thread tomorrow for some announcements!


----------



## Tonto

craigsub wrote:



> something REALLY unusual


Ooooohhh! Now you've got my interest!!! But, it's tomorro already!!!


----------



## craigsub

Tonto - I did have the conversation with one of the "powers" of Home Theater Shack today, and we discussed this unusual idea. It was well received, and we are going to discuss it further to firm up the details. 

It may take another day or two to put it all together, but for now, it will be something done exclusively for Home Theater Shack members.


----------



## Tonto

I'm not rushing you Craig, I hope it all works out. We love ID guys & only the great ones get to work here! From what I've seen you fit the bill perfectly. Bring it on!


----------



## craigsub

Tonto - I was the genius who said to look for the announcement tomorrow .. you would think I would learn NOT to say tomorrow unless it's to my kids wanting to borrow the car. lddude:


----------



## Talley

Where can I find some independent reviews of ya'lls speakers? Looking into some mains as my NHT are simply lacking in the low end.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Bmxer241 said:


> Where can I find some independent reviews of ya'lls speakers? Looking into some mains as my NHT are simply lacking in the low end.


Arx-A5
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...r-evaluation-home-audition-event-results.html

Theater Ten
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...073-chane-3-2-home-theater-system-review.html

Arx A1b/A2b
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...reviews/65546-arx-a1b-a2b-speaker-review.html


----------



## Greenster

Excited to see what it is.


----------



## Greenster

craigsub said:


> Tonto - I was the genius who said to look for the announcement tomorrow .. you would think I would learn NOT to say tomorrow unless it's to my kids wanting to borrow the car. lddude:


LOL


----------



## sbdman

This "unusual" word has me in suspense. Between all the Chane deleted and mangled threads with missing product pages, makes me sad to see what was a great blend, disappear - Chane Music and Cinema. The next generation A5rx-c WILL be a huge success (+1, Tonto!), but still needs a great sub for the best HT experience.

But I'm happy to see Craig still offering several great quality/value products that I'd love to buy. The 18" Eminence driver he's been using in the SBE-18 is being repeated by an up and coming, fast selling sub manufacture's top end model, but, you can only get the passive version here, for $400, then just choose which amp to drive it with. I bought his Eminence drivers (4) he sold previously with an iNuke 6000dsp, and like Glock above, can attest the bass is unreal! Now, Glock is going for the single digit Hz to totally shake and break his home. 

I also have (2) M-1's for rears, and they have overall a very enjoyable and smooth full range response. You can't buy more speaker than this for less.

Now... where did those Theater-10s go???


----------



## Otis

I'm anxiously waiting also, I'm ready for more of Craig's products and excellent customer service.


----------



## Bruce Fisher

I'm getting ready to purchase some speakers and tried calling a couple days ago but have not heard back. It's tough but I'm trying to be patient (not something I do well at  )


----------



## craigsub

Bruce - I am sorry - Our secretary did forward a message with your phone number in it, and I misplaced it. I will be in the office Monday morning if you can call again. 

And for anyone - Until I get the go ahead to post here, I cannot put the information up.

But anyone who calls me at 800-664-9485 will get the info directly starting Monday morning.

For a hint, we will be offering 30 M-1 systems as 5.0 (150 speakers total) and 6 Theater Ten systems as 5.0 (30 speakers total) in an in home trial unlike any that's ever been done. It will be the ultimate in low risk purchases.

I should also announce now that I am no longer part of Chane Music and Cinema. I will be "re-booting" Chase, and all the specials will be on Chase only products - M-1 speakers, Theater-10's, SBE-118 subwoofers, some of our original series SS-18.1, SS-18.2 and VS-18.1's ...


----------



## Glock3540

Great News Craig! Will you also be able to transfer the forum threads from Chane back to Chase?

I'm anxiously awaiting my new subs and amp! I just sold my last remaining
vented sub today (an old Def Tec PF15TL that I bought ages ago).
Can't wait to hear 8 sealed 18" drivers! I've been collecting some additional movies that
have great LFE and ready to Shake The House!
Thanks for the encouragement SBDman! 

Blessings,Brian

P.S. I personally think the SS.18.2 is one of the meanest looking (and Great Sounding)
subs ever but with it's dual 18's it is a heavy beast. I Love Mine!...


----------



## Glock3540

Great News Craig! Will you also be able to transfer the forum threads from Chane back to Chase?

I'm anxiously awaiting my new subs and amp! I just sold my last remaining
vented sub today (an old Def Tec PF15TL that I bought ages ago).
Can't wait to hear 8 sealed 18" drivers! I've been collecting some additional movies that
have great LFE and ready to Shake The House!
Thanks for the encouragement SBDman! 

Blessings,Brian


----------



## craigsub

Brian - I don't think the old "Chase" forum will be back. Discussions will be had with HTS, and we may possibly have a forum here in the near future. We may even bring in my financial services company - we have a lot of great dealers (auto) with whom I can help forum members get excellent deals on vehicles. 

There is a lot of detail to get worked out - as you know, waiting for your subwoofers that should have shipped on Thursday. I am still waiting confirmation on this for you. :hsd:


----------



## Glock3540

Sounds Good. Thanks Craig!


----------



## Glock3540

Hey sbdman!,
I just listened to Haddaway's "What Is Love" cranked up pretty loud (according to Rat Shack meter, 110-111dB, 
appx 6' off the floor in the middle of my 15' x 25' entertainment room). 
That may not be as loud as some of your systems but it is loud to me! It is so Clean sounding that I have to
watch myself and not listen to it loud for extended periods of time. One time last year my left ear rang for several
weeks. I was sitting too close to one of my side surrounds. lol.
After awhile this morning I had to turn it down a bit. My XPA-1 and XPA-2 (these power my center and mains) LED's were really dancing. 
No red showing but pretty close! 
I also smelled a little electronic smoke (pushing a little too much wattage through my crossovers again. 
May have to replace a few board capacitors again soon. lol).

When using the Audyssey XT32 calibration recommendation, I think it really limits my subs by instructing me to turn down the gain on my MQ-600 
(I usually prefer to run them a little hotter) but they still sound Great! 
I can't wait for my new subs to arrive but my system sounds Oh So Good already. I makes me smile ear to ear.
Nothing like 11 speakers, 2 x SS18.2's, Multi Channel Music Mode, and a few thousand watts to brighten up a Saturday morning! 

Blessings,Brian :bigsmile:

P.S. Did I mention I LOVE MY SS18.2's!!!


----------



## Bruce Fisher

Does anyone have links to speaker info and reviews? Very little available (I found the M1 intro thread here, - but no real reviews or comparisons. The picture looks good but how does it sound? And is the M1 or Theater10 a better speaker? Sorry - not much information to evaluate options.


----------



## craigsub

Bruce - I managed to pull some information off the forum before it disappeared, and posted it here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ly-chase-speakers-subwoofers.html#post1002177

You will see three mini reviews - including a one liner from Tesseract (a Home Theater Shack reviewer) when he compared the M-1's to some B&W's.

If we can get some phone time Monday (my apologies again), I will explain the ultimate in home trial to you, and also give you some ideas about the M-1's vs. Theater 10's.

This "in home trial" is going to truly be my putting my "money where my mouth is" for 30 M-1 and 6 Theater-10 potential purchasers.


----------



## sbdman

Brian, I just got that visualization of you and me head nodding aka A Night at the Roxburry (car scene)! :rofl:

Yes, to make Audyssey happy and make sure the receiver gain isn't set too low to drive the amp you do have to lower your amp gain to get a proper measurement. Then crank the amp back up 3-6dB to your liking after setup and let the fun begin.

And as to smelling smoke - I hope that's just the capacitors and nothing more.


----------



## Bruce Fisher

craigsub said:


> Bruce - I managed to pull some information off the forum before it disappeared, and posted it here:
> If we can get some phone time Monday (my apologies again), I will explain the ultimate in home trial to you, and also give you some ideas about the M-1's vs. Theater 10's.


Great, thanks, I'll call you Monday


----------



## Glock3540

sbdman said:


> Brian, I just got that visualization of you and me head nodding aka A Night at the Roxburry (car scene)! :rofl:
> 
> Yes, to make Audyssey happy and make sure the receiver gain isn't set too low to drive the amp you do have to lower your amp gain to get a proper measurement. Then crank the amp back up 3-6dB to your liking after setup and let the fun begin.
> 
> And as to smelling smoke - I hope that's just the capacitors and nothing more.


 I literally laughed out loud thinking about that movie scene! I used to dance back in the 70's/80's (Saturday Night
Fever era). I think I may have one of my old sequened dancing suits around here somewhere. Lol!

Thanks for the advice on cranking the amp back up. I think I may have them set a little low at the moment.

Question; I have some 1/4" thick solid rubber mats I cut specifically for placing my new subs on. I sometimes have issues with stuff vibrating around when listening to bass heavy material. I'm placing one sub on each side in the rear portion of my room and stacking 2 of them next to the actual rear wall of the room (I also have a rubber mat to place between the stacked subs). Do you think this will affect LFE at all? I will place them directly on the floor (hard service) and will deal with them moving around a little if it negatively affects the subs performance. What do you guys think?

Thanks,Brian


----------



## sbdman

The rubber mats would be beneficial for reducing any coupling effects, and sound like an excellent idea. Subdude and Auralex provide products specifically to provide this.

That being said, I'm sure the build quality of the SBE's are robust enough that the need would be minimal, and anything that keeps them from shifting with another stiff mounting surface will help.


----------



## smithz

Still debating about the M-1's or the Theater 10's. Bruce Fisher, after you talk to Craigsub on Monday, Please post which speaker you picked and why. Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Fisher

Yeah, I have no clue either. And to be honest, I'm interested in the other Chane products too (A5RX-C, etc)...


----------



## Talley

I'm interested in sampling the speakers. I'm currently using NHT Superzero's matched to a Krell showcase 7 amp. Sound is great but the 100-250 range lacks a tad. My Krell does push them and the low end is VERY surprising for these speakers filling a 3,000 cu-ft room. Currently just using a 2 channel setup but I'm building speaker stands thsi week and will move to the 5 channel.

I'm certain that dual 5.25 long throw woofers will push more low end then a single 4.5" lol.


----------



## Bruce Fisher

smithz said:


> Still debating about the M-1's or the Theater 10's. Bruce Fisher, after you talk to Craigsub on Monday, Please post which speaker you picked and why. Thanks.


I ended up purchasing 6 M1s today. I think the Theater10's would have been great in my old theater with an AT screen and false wall. Based on my discussion with Craig, they sounded like terrific speakers but are not pretty to look at. My current project will have these speakers visible so the M1s sounded like a better option.

I'm excited to try the M1s. I like the concept of all 6 speakers (I'm doing a 6.1 setup) being identical.


----------



## smithz

Bruce, congrats on the M1s!! Let me know how they compare to your old Definitive Technology speakers. That's what I have now. Thanks


----------



## craigsub

*Here is the first ultimate in home trial: The M-1's*

Guys - As I type this, we have 144 brand new, in the box, M-1 speakers. I think anyone purchasing these for $100 plus flat rate shipping will be very happy with them.

SO .. Here is the offer on all remaining stock of M-1's. Cost per speaker is $100 plus $20 flat rate shipping. 

You can order a pair of the speakers for the price of shipping. 

One pair is $40 "up front".

Two pairs will be $80 "up front"

A 5.0 system will be $100, a 6.0 system $120 and a 7.0 system $140. 

All 5, 6 and 7 channel systems will be shipped via truck - it's just safer this way.

You get 30 full days to listen to the M-1's in your system. If you like them, and think the $100 per speaker is a fair price, then you finish paying for them at that time. 

If you think they are terrible, and that they don't deserve the $100 per speaker, you will owe nothing more. You can keep the speakers, with no additional moneys owed.

Of course, there are "some rules" for this. Here are the rules:

1. You must post in this thread that you ordered the speakers.
2. You must have at least 10 posts on Home Theater Shack.
3. You must post your results after you have auditioned the speakers. 

I am doing this because I have found in 14 years of "on line audio" that over 99 % of the people one "meets" in the forum world are really nice, friendly honest people. I trust you. I am asking you to trust me when you buy our products - and let's face it, the normal "in home trial" does not do much. 

I own all 144 remaining speakers, having paid for them up front. I think this is a pretty cool way to get some fun back into this hobby we all love.

Look for more stuff like this in regards to the Theater 10's, which should arrive in our Pennsylvania warehouse next week.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Wow, great offer Craig! Even at $100 each these hardly seem like a risky purchase. Based on my experience with other Chase products I'm expecting to see lots of happy customers as a result of this.


----------



## Bjski

Great offer for someone creating a home theater. Are you offering any subwoofer deals with the M-1's?


----------



## Tonto

Stellar deal Craig, sounds like you worked it out in spades!!! I agree the people will be pleasantly surprized when they hear these speakers.


----------



## Glock3540

A GREAT Deal and Offer Craig! It makes me wish I needed more speakers!


----------



## craigsub

Peter - Would you like to do a quick review of the M-1's? I would be happy to toss a pair your way.

And thanks, guys ... I remember when the forums were a lot of fun. Let's make it this way again. lddude:


----------



## craigsub

Bjski said:


> Great offer for someone creating a home theater. Are you offering any subwoofer deals with the M-1's?


We are clearing the current stock of 54 remaining SBE-118's at $400 each. These are a passive sub, but a single unit can be driven quite nicely with the $199 Dayton SA-230. 

Five M-1's and this subwoofer package would make for one killer system.


----------



## Glock3540

craigsub said:


> We are clearing the current stock of 54 remaining SBE-118's at $400 each. These are a passive sub, but a single unit can be driven quite nicely with the $199 Dayton SA-230.
> 
> Five M-1's and this subwoofer package would make for one killer system.


And they sound even better with your bulletproof MQ-600!


----------



## Peter Loeser

craigsub said:


> Peter - Would you like to do a quick review of the M-1's? I would be happy to toss a pair your way.


Let's make it happen!


----------



## Tonto

They look great on paper, but I have never heard them personally. Great idea to have Peter put them through their paces. Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Talley

Tonto said:


> They look great on paper, but I have never heard them personally. Great idea to have Peter put them through their paces. Looking forward to reading it!


I'm curious also. 

I may contact him about doing a home trial and do stellar reviews, very critical.


----------



## Otis

Do the M-1's have a keyhole mounting or any thing on the back?


----------



## Bruce Fisher

Otis said:


> Do the M-1's have a keyhole mounting or any thing on the back?


I have not received mine yet - but when I spoke with Craig before he said it would be easy to put one on it to hang on the wall


----------



## craigsub

Otis - There are no keyholes on the back of the M-1's, but one can find a lot of worthy mounting options at Parts Express, Mono Price, Lowes or Home Depot - including several Keyhole kits at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## Bruce Fisher

I received my 6 M-1s yesterday, got them set up and been listening to them all morning. Here's my initial thoughts:

- I do not like the shipping method, on a pallet with a carrier. Took a full week to arrive. They were totally unharmed (good) but was slow and required someone to be home to receive them. Was hard for delivery person to maneuver (semi truck) in my neighborhood and he wasn't thrilled with helping my wife move them from the street to the house (maybe he just wanted a bigger tip).

- Speakers are very nice looking. Nice clean lines, nothing calls attention to them. Speakers are all black with black grills. There are no logos or identifying marks anywhere.

- Grills are pin/hole mounted. No issues, but felt like care needed when taking them on/off to not bend/break the pins.

- Drivers are impressive looking (with the grills off). Kevlar reinforced woofers, dome tweeter.

- Connections on back are easy. I use banana jacks - no issues. Push in the cap, slide in jack, release cap and it locks in. Recessed location.

- Speakers are neither light, nor heavy but feel substantial and solid. My Emotiva bookshelves are heavier, but these feel about the same as my Martin Logan bookshelves.

- Back of speaker could easily accommodate an external keyhole mount and put these on the wall

- I have front 2 speakers connected to Emotiva USP-1 and UPA-5 Amp, with M&K sub (don't remember model - dual 8" if I remember correct), and placed on wooden speaker stands about 20" from back wall and 12" from side walls. (I also use an Outlaw 975 for theater processing, but 2 channel bypasses the Outlaw) 

- Initial thoughts are that they are a bit "bright". However, already this morning they have softened up some (or I'm getting used to the sound). I expect they will continue to improve as they are used and broken in. I may need to rotate them around the room to make sure they all get broken in.

- Sound is nice and clear, dynamic, and efficient (they are louder than my other speakers at the same volume setting). Excellent imaging. I listened to a wide variety of music with them and already appreciate them. I do not have any experience reviewing speakers - but they sound good to me. I'll focus on this more once I feel I have them properly broken in.

- Easily blended with my subwoofer, only very minor adjustment needed.

As noted, I expect these will continue to improve as I use them and am looking forward to cranking up a good movie with them soon.


----------



## Talley

Great point about moving the speakers around to break them in evenly. Never would of thought of that.


----------



## Bruce Fisher

Here is a quick picture of the speaker with the grill off to help get a feel for size and shape in a real environment


----------



## Tonto

I don't know how much room you have, but I bet if you moved them out into the room more, the soundstage would just blossom with 2 channel music. You wouldn't have to leave them out...just for critical listening/fun!


----------



## craigsub

Bruce - Please allow an explanation about why we typically use truck freight for 5 or more speakers - even when as small as M-1's ... We have had SO many issues with speakers being destroyed by Fed Ex and UPS that the safety factor with putting them on a pallet makes sense. It costs us more money - but getting speakers to our customers the safest way possible is important.

To your point on breaking in ... yes ... about 50 hours is the norm. Keep playing, and thanks for posting your thoughts!


----------



## smithz

Bruce, love the initial review and the PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## smithz

Bruce, hey buddy, what do u thnk now of the M-1's. Want to sale them? Are they getting better? We want to know!! Thanks


----------



## Glock3540

Hello Everyone,
I just had a "Movie Night" for 7 of my close friends. We watched Expendables 3. 
An OK movie but had some pretty good LFE. I have my 4 new SBE-118's in the rear portion of 
my room along with my two SS18.2's that flank each side of my TV. I have my SS18.2's powered by my old 
MQ-600 using one channel for each. My new MQ-600 arrived with a dead channel. Craig is UPS'ing me a new
one but suggested I hook the four SBE-118's up to the one working channel in series. He said the amp would
see a two ohm load so 1200 watts rms. I have to say, it sounds Great!

A few days ago I had to see what these eight 18" woofers could do. I ran Audyssey but after saving the
results, I turned the gain way up on both the sub amps and also in my Denon both to zero [(Audyssey had
the left (front) at -10.00 and the other at -10.5)]. After doing this I listened to some music and it sounded
good and loud but it was not until I played the crash scene in "Flight Of The Phoenix" that the walls truly
were shaking. It was some of the intense bass I have ever heard". Both LED meters on my older amp
pegged into the red and stayed there for at least 5 to 10 seconds before tripping the rear circuit breaker.
The amp that I have wired in series never tripped the circuit breaker but after flashing the red LED's for 
awhile it just simply quit working. The fans were still blowing but it was not amplifying anything.
Craig told me to "feel free" to wire them up in series so I felt confident he would not mind if the 
amp blew the working channel too. Well..., It did not do any apparent damage. After it cooled down
for 15-20 minutes, it started amplifying again. I'm not sure how loud my room actually got but I would 
guess 120+db! (The loudest I have ever seen on my digital Radio Shack spl meter was 122db and I know it 
was at least that loud). My Emotiva amps were getting hot as well as my AVR-4520 (that only powers
my height and wide speakers). I was also getting a little concerned about hearing damage but I tell you 
what, IT WAS INCREDIBLE for those few minutes.
I'm so glad I got all of these subs and cannot imagine ever needing more. I think that 4 of Craigs vented
subs would have made me smile also but the lightning quick impact of my subs is sometimes shocking.
You are watching a movie at a pretty elevated volume and everything sounds great but if a bomb 
or maybe a cannon goes off it makes you jump! 

I know my new subs are no where near broken in yet but they already sound great. They seem pretty durable
too. One of my friends had his Coke sitting on a coaster on top of one of them (I'm using one as an end table)
and within just a few minutes it vibrated off and spilled all over. Lol!

Just wanted to share with you all that I'm all smiles here.

Blessings,Brian


----------



## Bruce Fisher

smithz said:


> Bruce, hey buddy, what do u thnk now of the M-1's. Want to sale them? Are they getting better? We want to know!! Thanks


I am due to update everyone - sorry for the delay! Had some other challenges (needed to replace my processor, etc). I owe Craig a call to pay for these gems.

Bottom line - very happy with them and I will be keeping them. I have them set up in 6.1 now and it sounds great for TV and movies. I love having all 6 as identical speakers. When a movie is on - they all just disappear and immerse us in the movie. No one speaker ever calls attention to itself - it is just great sound everywhere.

Regarding music - I think I have them broken in now and they sound very good. I think they are detailed and open with good imaging. I'm not a professional reviewer so I can't tell you how they compare to a variety of speakers... I can only compare them with the few sets I have and I would say they are as good or better than any of the other speaker sets I have. I have this mated to a Emotiva UPA-5 amp (and new Yamaha processor (and the 6th rear speaker uses the Yamaha amp)) and they sound dynamic and clear.

If I didn't know they were this inexpensive, I never would have guessed it. They look, feel, and sound like a much more expensive speaker. For the price, I have no hesitation recommending them. In fact, I would feel the same if they were more expensive - the low price just makes them a no brainer.

I have determined that I need some acoustic treatments now. At very high volumes (these easily crank loud), I think it gets a little mushy and messy... but I blame my room for that. I plan to get some panels on the walls to help.

Here's a few pictures of these speakers in my room (still a work in process). You can see the mount I used on the back of the rear speaker. Made it pretty easy to mount - slides into groove and holds it in nicely. I was a bit nervous that the rear speakers would be tippy on high stands but they are quite stable - no problems.

Next up: new sub and acoustic treatments


----------



## craigsub

Bruce - Thank you for taking the time to post both your review and your pictures! Your payment for the speakers was received, and thanks in part to your review, two other orders came in off line for two separate 6 channel systems.


----------



## Otis

Not to get off topic but I have an MQ-600 question. I'm going to relocate this to a closet and wondering how I can turn it off and on remotely. It doesn't have a trigger jack. I'm going to be using a remote with rf/ir for the equipment. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## boober

Otis said:


> Not to get off topic but I have an MQ-600 question. I'm going to relocate this to a closet and wondering how I can turn it off and on remotely. It doesn't have a trigger jack. I'm going to be using a remote with rf/ir for the equipment. Any ideas are appreciated.


Maybe use something like this?

http://www.amazon.com/TLP76MSG-Swit...F8&qid=1424617946&sr=8-5&keywords=smart+strip


----------



## Otis

boober said:


> Maybe use something like this? http://www.amazon.com/TLP76MSG-Switched-Outlet-Conserve-Protector/dp/B0068LACFI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1424617946&sr=8-5&keywords=smart+strip


Thanks, but I need some switch that will recognize ir/rf, have a code to use in a remote. I'm sure this situation comes up often and I'm the type that does not like to keep amps on continuously.


----------



## craigsub

Otis - Will something like this work for you?

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-BG108000-04-Conserve-Energy-Saving-Surge/dp/B001GQ2W6W


----------



## craigsub

Guys - I have been working on a lot of stuff, and wanted to post some information for current owners of Chase Home Theater Subwoofers and future warranty work.

In the 4.5 years we have been selling subwoofers, we have had 4 driver failures. In order to make sure our customers don't get "stuck" in the future, I have set aside 12 brand new 18 inch drivers to assist in case we have future failures. 

In the 4 failures, 2 of them were physical damage cause by the customer, and 2 were from being so over driven the voice coils were cooked. We still replace the drivers free of charge. It isn't like the 4 guys involved were TRYING to misbehave. 

In one case, the customer's father fell on the driver and damaged it. I am just glad the Dad was not hurt.

I am also working on a place where I can archive information, and also have easier lines of communication with our customers. For now, rest assured, you won't be left "hanging". :T


----------



## boober

craigsub said:


> Guys - I have been working on a lot of stuff, and wanted to post some information for current owners of Chase Home Theater Subwoofers and future warranty work.
> 
> In the 4.5 years we have been selling subwoofers, we have had 4 driver failures. In order to make sure our customers don't get "stuck" in the future, I have set aside 12 brand new 18 inch drivers to assist in case we have future failures.
> 
> In the 4 failures, 2 of them were physical damage cause by the customer, and 2 were from being so over driven the voice coils were cooked. We still replace the drivers free of charge. It isn't like the 4 guys involved were TRYING to misbehave.
> 
> In one case, the customer's father fell on the driver and damaged it. I am just glad the Dad was not hurt.
> 
> I am also working on a place where I can archive information, and also have easier lines of communication with our customers. For now, rest assured, you won't be left "hanging". :T


That's AWESOME to hear Craig! :T

I hate to say it but I'm one of the guys who accidentally caused some physical damage to one of my drivers. :huh: :whistling: :help:

It happens and it's great to hear a company stand by their products like this. I do need a new driver and I'm grateful that Craig's got my back. :T


----------



## craigsub

Boober - Your driver is on the way. :T


----------



## boober

Thanks Craig! :T


----------



## engtaz

your awesome Craig


----------



## sbdman

Never knew Craig to be anything but a stand up guy! Companies come and go, but he stands behind his designs.

Now, what might be this new place when stuff that was deleted :dontknow:, mangled , and rewritten :unbelievable: seems to have happen elsewhere? It's like one can't keep the truth from history. I loved those days at TCA and CHT where it was always good times even with those that had different views.

Glock, got your MQ-600 replaced yet? Between tripping breakers, smoking speakers and amps, and verging on blowing out your eardrums, you are one dude on the edge of extreme! Love it!


----------



## Glock3540

Hi sbdman!,
I have not received my replacement amp yet but Craig recently texted me that it is on it's way. 

You are correct, Craig is a stand up guy! I have personally talked to him for extended periods
of time on several occasions. We not only talked about A/V but also about a variety of other subjects
including firearms (my area of expertise). As I mentioned before, I wish he lived closer so we could
just hang out one evening. He has a standing invitation to come over to the house any time he happens
to be in the Nashville area. (I'll supply the steaks and even some ear plugs!)
I'm not surprised that he now replaces damaged drivers that are damaged through no 
fault of his own. Amazing. 

To be honest, there are times I wonder what Craig's vented subs would sound like in my room. My three
previous subs were in your face loud. These sealed subs have a much different sound. 
Much more "accurate" for lack of a better description. You are watching a movie thinking everything sounds great 
but not overwhelmed with the bass (like you would think with eight 18" woofers working), then all of the sudden a
gun blast or a plane flies over and it hits you like a baseball bat! Wow! 
Living in/near Nashville I have many friends that are in the music industry. Many have been to parties at my house. 
Some you may recognize their names and are relatively famous but all know music very well.
In fact, just a couple of weeks ago a couple of very experienced "sound guys" were here and we had a great time.
All are/were impressed with the bass and overall sound of my system. 
"Wow" or "Incredible" are the terms most often used. When I crank it up so loud that when you try to talk loudly and 
cannot hear your own voice but can feel your vocal chords vibrating and yet the sound is still so clean and crisp. 
They typically just shake their head and start laughing.

These are some impressive subs Especially when you consider the price. Again, Amazing. 

Blessings Everyone,
Brian

P.S. sbdman, you are also welcome to come by and hang out if you are ever in town...


----------



## craigsub

Brian - I will be checking with Graham on Monday to make sure he remembered (finally) to ship you an amp.

And our upstairs theater is about to get a quad pack of SBE-118's. I had the larger vented prototypes which we sold in December, and for 2 months, I have been using a pair of Outlaw LFM1-EX in the upstairs room. They are great subs, but it's time to get back to the 18's ... :hsd:


----------



## Peter Loeser

Head to this thread for details about another unofficial review of the M1.


----------



## ronno1973

Craig,

Still selling the MQ-600? I am going to need a new amp soon when I complete my SI18 build. Not sure which amp to go with,so many options, so little money! MQ-600's have great specs for the price. I'm also considering crown xli3500 which is a lot more money and the Behringer EP4000 which is cheaper but less power. I think the MQ is perfect combo of price and power, only X factor I'm seeing is the lack of history on it, but you have some experience and still recommend them and I trust ya Craig! Only other question is who would handle warranty repairs/returns if necessary.

Thanks,


----------



## craigsub

ronno1973 ... I have never heard a better amp than the MQ-600, especially for high powered subwoofer use. To give you an idea, we recently ran 4 of our SBE-118's from one channel, and it was killer.

It's built like Crown amps were in the 90's ... 51 pounds of pure AB bliss. 

For warranty repairs, the one year is still in effect, and our OEM has committed to this. We have delivered 122 amps so far, with 3 failures, all when the amps first arrived. We just swapped the amp for a new one.


----------



## engtaz

Dang Craig your making me want one. lol


----------



## Otis

ronno1973 said:


> Craig, Still selling the MQ-600? I am going to need a new amp soon when I complete my SI18 build. Not sure which amp to go with,so many options, so little money! MQ-600's have great specs for the price. I'm also considering crown xli3500 which is a lot more money and the Behringer EP4000 which is cheaper but less power. I think the MQ is perfect combo of price and power, only X factor I'm seeing is the lack of history on it, but you have some experience and still recommend them and I trust ya Craig! Only other question is who would handle warranty repairs/returns if necessary. Thanks,


I've got the EP4000 running two 18's in one area and in another area have the MQ-600 powering 4 18's, no contest at all power wise, the MQ is in a different class.


----------



## Peter Loeser

I unboxed a pair of the M1s yesterday. My initial impression is that the build quality is excellent for a sub-$200 speaker. Quality materials and consistent finish and texture. The drivers look nice, and the weave on the woofers give them a high end appearance. The grills and cabinets feel nice and study, and fit together snugly.

I neglected to plan ahead for wall-mounting hardware, so I haven't installed any of them yet. I will say that based on my requirements (see first post) these are perfectly sized for my application. Flush mounted on the wall they will not protrude past the front of my acoustic panels as my current speakers do, which is exactly what I needed.

I'm looking forward to getting a pair hooked up and seeing what they can do. I have some Fluance speakers on hand as well as the Def Techs and Paradigms I already own. I will probably still pick up a pair of the BICs for comparison, as they are similar in dimensions and price, but with horn tweeters. I also have a decent variety of receivers and amps laying around. Plenty of opportunity to put these to the test. I'll be looking for clarity and dynamics from these. Bass response is not critical as they're designed to be crossed to a sub below 80Hz.


----------



## Bruce Fisher

I'm excited to hear your review. I have been enjoying these speakers for several weeks now and am very pleased with them - especially when you figure in the cost! One of the best deals around (imo)


----------



## Tonto

Hey Craig, I have a friend (Robert) interested in a pair of the M1's for a 2 channel system that he is putting together for his son. Hope you still have some. I gave him your contact info @ work today. He is going to read about them tonight. These are a steal, hoping he gives you a call.


----------



## craigsub

Tonto .. Thank you for the recommendation. I am on a golf trip this week, and back in the office on Monday the 13th. I will make sure to check for a call from your friend. Please let him know he is not being ignored if he already called.


----------



## Glock3540

Hi Everyone, 
I just HAD to post a followup. I watched scenes from both Terminator Salvation and Pacific Rim
on my OPPO last night with my daughter. 
I'm having a party tomorrow for 25 people and wanted to have a couple of LFE scenes that show what these 8 sealed 18" woofers can do. There is a bomb scene with machine gun fire and helicopters in one of the early scenes of TS. It Was Incredible! The subs kind of fade into the background until a scene like this and then they "explode" onto the scene. It is Startling and Enjoyable at the same time.
At times both of my MQ-600's had all of their green lights lit up but I never saw any red. My new subs have less than 30 hours on them so not quite "broken in" but I'm still Very Impressed. I cannot wait for tomorrow.
One reviewer called the SBE-118 an "iron fist in a velvet glove". What a great description.
Sorry for such a generic post but just wanted to share.
Blessings Everyone,
Brian


----------



## sbdman

Always get a kick when a fellow owner enjoys Craig's subs!

I've always enjoyed War of the Worlds (not the BD one, the DTS DVD) with it's pod emergence scene. Sounds like the house is falling apart, and I keep looking at the ceiling to see if plaster is falling. Another Tom Cruz one that's good for bass is Edge of Tomorrow.

Olympus Has Fallen has the amazing Washington Monument cracking scene that really perks you up.

Battle: Los Angeles is packed with lots of explosions and gun fire - a fun one to watch.

Hellboy II: The Golden Army(BD) is a lot of fun, too.

When I was at Craig's GTG, he demoed Open Range (amazing gun shots - Book of Eli is similar), Star Trek, Iron Man (forget which one) that I can remember. But that was showcasing the Theater-10.

Hope you have or can find one of these before tonight - they will definitely make an impact on your friends!


----------



## engtaz

Thanks for sharing sbdman


----------



## craigsub

Glock3540 ... Thanks for the update. As I type this, a few more updates. There are 48 of our SBE-118's remaining, and 98 of the MQ-600 amps.

The package of four SBE-118's and one MQ-600 amp will deliver over 114 dB in SPL at 20 Hz, 2 meters, outdoors. This is not a short term burst, either. This is on a long term sweep. There is a reason Glock loves his subwoofer package. 

I know of no other sealed subwoofer system as a complete package that can do this for $2050 plus shipping. 

I am also working out a deal with a couple of gents to take over the Chase Home Theater subwoofer line - more on this later. I would like to see this American made, modular approach to continue, where we can, as hobbyists, purchase passive subs at a reasonable price and add to our systems without having to sell off our old subs.


----------



## craigsub

For those who are interested, here is a compilation of Sine Wave Sweeps done on a single SBE-118.

For Duals, add 6 dB.

For Quads, add 12 dB


----------



## sbdman

craigsub said:


> For those who are interested, here is a compilation of Sine Wave Sweeps done on a single SBE-118.
> 
> For Duals, add 6 dB.
> 
> For Quads, add 12 dB


Gee, that compression graph looks a lot like this one;










What always amazed me about the Eminence was how amp efficient it was. That LMS driver can really suck up some serious watts in comparison. Both are right on the 12db/octave roll off like you've always stated.


----------



## Glock3540

Hi sbdman!,
I didn't see your post until long after the party but the "audition" went well.
Some of my guest's teenagers did not seem too impressed with all of the subs at first.
Kind of a "I know a guy who has a really nice system" kind of attitude. Then I played the
scenes from Terminator Salvation and all doubters were convinced. Wide eyed with their 
mouths open! If memory serves me, the word that was used most often was "Awesome".

I looked through my collection and I have most of your recommendations. As I type this I
am watching the DTS DVD version of War Of The Worlds. The Pod emergence scene is indeed
amazing. Not sure if it has more powerful LFE than TS but it is incredible!
My room is appx 15' wide x 25' long with 11' ceilings that are angled at each end.
I have my subs set at +3.5 dB in the settings on my AVR-4520. The master volume on my 4520 is on
75 (on a scale with 100 being max).
The MQ-600's gain controls are set at just over 1/2 way up. The 600's green LED's were dancing up and down
with an occasional red flash.
In the exact middle of the room with my Rat Shack meter appx 40" above the floor, It showed 
peaks of 121dB! I think if I pushed it just a little more I could get 125 dB. It is pretty loud. It is hard to stay
in the room with it this loud but it was very clean sounding (other than the house shaking itself pretty severely). 
I'm really pleased with my system and look forward to rewatching a bunch of my movies. 
Blessings,
Brian


----------



## craigsub

*Hi everyone - it is time for another update on inventory. I have personally purchased the remaining inventory of Chase Home Theater products, and will be selling them at liquidation prices. This is an opportunity to get some great speakers and amps for a REALLY good price.*

**Theater 10's are now priced at $200 each plus shipping. These are the real deal, 10 inch woofer, one inch compression driver tweeter with waveguide, and are the same speakers Peter Loeser tested. We have 30 remaining speakers in stock at this price

*SBE-118 subwoofers are now priced at $300 each plus shipping. Each one of these woofers can deliver 102 dB at 20 Hz, 2 meters outdoors. The best part, one does not need a 5000 watt amp to get this performance. In fact, a $400 Dayton SA-1000 will drive duals of these SBE-118's, but the REAL deal will be what you see next:

*MQ-600 amps are now ALSO priced at $300 each plus shipping. They deliver a conservatively rated 600 watts x 2 channels into 8 ohms, 900 watts x 2 channels into 4 ohms and 2000 watts bridged mono into 4 ohms. 

They can be used as a subwoofer amp OR as a high powered, amazingly good sounding main amp. I am keeping 6 of these beasts for myself. 

*One MQ-600 can drive FOUR SBE-118'2. For $1500 plus shipping, you can get 114 dB of SPL at 20 Hz from a SEALED subwoofer system. This will be my personal reference system, and a lot of owners know why.

FINALLY - M-1's were shipped to us packaged individually, with four then packaged in a larger box. We are clearing these boxes of four out for $300 plus shipping. *

_*My contact info is ... eastern time zone, Monday to Friday, call 800-664-9485. 

All payments can be made via check (PM me for address, or call) or via Paypal at [email protected]*_

Need to see some reviews? Here are a few right here on Home Theater Shack:

1. Peter Loeser reviews a pair of SBE-118's and Theater 10's

2. Peter Loeser reviews the M-1''s in his quest for great surround speakers.

In addition to all this, ten percent of all proceeds will be set aside for Second Harvest Food (also known as Feed America). We have 45 subwoofers, 90 amps, 30 Theater 10's and 25 boxes of Quad pack M-1's at these prices. 

Once sold, not only will a lot of people gotten some great deals, we will have raised $5400 for a wonderful charity.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

Those are some crazy-good prices!  Best of luck with the sale.


----------



## theJman

:yikes:

Wow, those prices are a steal! I may have to pick up a few things as well.


----------



## engtaz

Same here. Anyone looking for some awesome subs, look no further.


----------



## boober

good prices! Especially on an MQ600! :explode:


----------



## phipp01

Just found out Craig is no longer associated with Chane (I'm always late to the party LOL). I guess business relationships do not always work out and I'm sad to find this out. Looks like Craig is getting out of the business altogether. I have nothing but praise for him and the quality of his products. I bought some M1's and they are some awesome speakers for the original price point. At the price now they would make an unbelievably great system for someone looking at building their first home theater system or for someone setting up something like a bedroom system. I know if I have some spare cash and there are some still available I will be buying 2 boxes of them. Keep 5 and sell the other 3. Add in a small sub and you have a great system. I've always liked Craig and his way of thinking, great guy with some great products. If you ever had the chance to speak with him, either in person or on the phone, you know what I mean. Wish Craig the best of luck in whatever his next adventure is! If I still drank I'd raise a glass to toast him!


----------



## theJman

phipp01 said:


> JI know if I have some spare cash and there are some still available I will be buying 2 boxes of them. Keep 5 and sell the other 3.


Craig will sell 5 of them. That's what I ordered, along with an MQ600.


----------



## sbdman

I'm in for an MQ-600. Will be interesting to see how it compares to an iNuke-6000 I have now driving 2 SS-18.2s. The iNuke was tested at 1800WPC into 4 ohms, but I'm not happy with the digital amp idea. The same tester noted the supply to the amp reaching that rating was peaking at 80amps (not rms)! I've lifted up the MQ-600 and its an old school piece of iron - a far cry from the 9 lb iNuke. 

I heard someone state that the MQ-600 smoked the Crown XLS 5000! So there must be some serious dynamic reserve in that MQ-600. Even at its conservative rating, this price is a steal.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Awesome deals Craig, and a great charity to support!

Quad SBE-118s and an MQ-600 for $1500 is a steal!


----------



## craigsub

Peter - Thanks! I should mention that when we have finished all this, I will post a picture of the check to 2nd Harvest Food, just so everyone knows it was done. 

To date, we have had about $7700 in sales since Friday. Based on the 2nd Harvest Food Bank's ability to deliver $17 in food for each dollar raised, this means we are already over $13,000 in food for those in need.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

Congrats! I've made a $50 donation to feedingamerica.org in support of the cause.


----------



## craigsub

eljay said:


> Congrats! I've made a $50 donation to feedingamerica.org in support of the cause.


Most excellent ... Someone you will likely never meet is having a better day because of you.


----------



## praedet

Man Craig, you are a hard guy to reach :dontknow: I tried Friday and today, but you were out of the office....

Hopefully I will still be able to get an amp and 2 subs by the time I get to you! :whistling:

Ted


----------



## fanuminski

superb prices craig..... I may just have to think of putting another system together for 
either myself or for one of my sons. Kudos for the charitable contribution portion (of the proceeds)!
M


----------



## praedet

Put in the order anyway. Hope it works out!

Ted


----------



## craigsub

Ted - Thanks for bringing up a good point ... ANYONE can feel free to drop me a PM here, or also leave a message for me at 800-664-9485. Our secretaries will email me the phone message, and I will get back to you.

Your order is set, and I believe we still have 42 subwoofers and 90 amps left. I CC'ed you on the email to our cabinet builder about your order. 

Fanuminski ... thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## eric84405

Craig,

Save me at least one MQ-600. I will call you.

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## craigsub

Eric - Looking forward to catching up!


----------



## Lumen

Hi Craig,

Would you sell just a pair of M-1's? Are there any HTS members out there who would like to split a box of four? TIA


----------



## d12d

These really are some great deals. I decided to put together another system with prices this good. I already have a number of Chase subs and can recommend them. If you are on the fence I say go for it as you won't find better prices and it sounds like once these are gone they are gone for good.


----------



## cvai

WOW! I've been on the fence about upgrading my surrounds and sub for a while, now i have an excuse :bigsmile: Craig, I shall pm shortly.


----------



## craigsub

BlueRockinLou said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> Would you sell just a pair of M-1's? Are there any HTS members out there who would like to split a box of four? TIA


We could do a pair, yes .. .shipping would be a bit higher than one might expect, as we would need to do some extra packing ... probably $40 per speaker .. but still a great value.


----------



## craigsub

Good morning everyone ... An update on shipping. 

Jman's and d12d's orders left Pennsylvania on Tuesday - this was the speakers you both ordered that we have here. Other M1 orders should go today. 

All other orders coming from Florida - including MQ-600's and SBE-118's, I am waiting for word from Graham. He assured me all amps would ship on Wednesday, so I emailed him this morning to confirm what has shipped. 

I will post as soon as I hear back.


----------



## theJman

The trucking company called me last night so I'm in the process of arranging deliver now.


----------



## praedet

Craig,
I have some questions on hooking up/eq'ing these subs in my system. Do you mind fielding some questions? If so, what is your preferred form of contact?
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## craigsub

Ted - Call my office Monday at 800-664-9485 and we will chat. We are open from 8:30 to 5 eastern time. :T


----------



## myc52002

Any update on the mq600 shipments?


----------



## craigsub

Guys - I just got a note from Graham that all amps have shipped, except for the couple that are going out with subwoofer shipments. 

UPS missed the pick up three times, but finally made it yesterday.


----------



## ronno1973

where is the warehouse in Florida? My friend is down there and might buy an amp if it is close by. He is in Parkland, Florida.


----------



## craigsub

The Warehouse is in Sarasota.


----------



## boober

Hey Craig 

So I take it your completely out of the VS18.1s? 

Not even an empty cab to be had?


----------



## craigsub

Boober - I think we have a couple VS-18.1's in the Pennsylvania warehouse.


----------



## boober

craigsub said:


> Boober - I think we have a couple VS-18.1's in the Pennsylvania warehouse.


What's the going rate for 2 of em? lddude: :scratch: :whistling: :heehee:


----------



## sbdman

Boober goin again for the half dozen for the win. From 6 mfw-15s to 6 VS-18, sounds like a killer plan! :yikes::unbelievable::clap:


----------



## craigsub

Boober - Let me confirm they are there - I will check on Tuesday.


----------



## boober

sbdman said:


> Boober goin again for the half dozen for the win. From 6 mfw-15s to 6 VS-18, sounds like a killer plan! :yikes::unbelievable::clap:


Well 6 has always been my favorite number. :T :heehee:

I dunno as if I really need 2 more though... But if the price is right, and considering these are no longer made, I might get 2 more if possible.


----------



## boober

craigsub said:


> Boober - Let me confirm they are there - I will check on Tuesday.


Awesome, Craig thanks. :T

I had a quick question for you. Something I've always wondered about. If you'll recall I've got 4 of the original VS18.1s. The kind with one single long slot for the vent. Not the newer kind that has the slot broken down into 3 sections.

Would it be a good idea to stick some foam in a section of the slot, say a third of it, to lower the tuning some? The stock tuning is 19hz? So if I stuck some foam in a third of it it'd bring it down 3hz? :scratch:


----------



## craigsub

Boober - The VS-18.1's we have here are identical to yours ... and yes, it would drop tuning to about 15-16 Hz. I think you would be pleased.


----------



## craigsub

I received an email asking for product pics, and thought posting them here would be a good idea ...

MQ-600 front:










MQ-600 back:










SBE-118:


----------



## theJman

Just my 02 regarding the M1 speakers...

I've had the ones I bought running as mains for about a week now, using them while evaluating an HSU subwoofer, and they've proven to be an awfully nice speaker for the going price. While they do lack a bit of the high-end 'sparkle' I tend to enjoy, they want for little else. Detail, soundstage and the ability to handle volume have exceeded my expectations.

Tall, thin and unobtrusive, the M1's have proven to be contenders. I'm glad I took the plunge and picked up 5 of them.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Well said Jim. I have been very pleased with mine as well. They've added a noticeable level of detail that I wasn't quite expecting.


----------



## ronno1973

Any MQ600 owners have advice for connecting it to home AVR? I am using XLR input on amp to The RCA pre-out on the AVR. The speakers are connected with red/black terminals, not the speakon. I am not getting any sound to the speakers. I am set to ..755 input voltage and 4 ohms, stereo mode on amp.


----------



## Otis

ronno1973 said:


> Any MQ600 owners have advice for connecting it to home AVR? I am using XLR input on amp to The RCA pre-out on the AVR. The speakers are connected with red/black terminals, not the speakon. I am not getting any sound to the speakers. I am set to ..755 input voltage and 4 ohms, stereo mode on amp.


 I'm at 1.5 voltage, maybe this will help.


----------



## craigsub

Otis - I finally heard back from Graham - he promised all subwoofer shipments would go out next week.

Ronnie and I will be talking either Sunday or Monday about his amp - if we need to, we will just send him a new one. 

We also will be sending 2nd Harvest (feed America) the first check in June - $1500.


----------



## cvai

I concur with Jim and peter on the m-1s. Mine are used as surrounds for a 7.1 and wow, what an improvement.
so far I've only been using pandora to play multi-channel stereo to break them in, and since their inclusion, all my speakers just blend and put out sound without calling attention to themselves. Just a great investment for so few dollars. I say, if you need some speakers get these while you can.:T


----------



## JQueen

I might be interested in purchasing a pair of M-1s to complete my set up if possible


----------



## engtaz

The amp will have Chane 3600 not MQ-600.


----------



## madpoet

So... long time no chat! It's funny, I sort of dropped out of the speaker scene for a while and stopped following everything. Then today at work I was describing my 18.2s to a coworker and said "Hm, been forever since I looked at CHT." That turned into an odyssey to get to this thread  Craig, glad to see you are still around. For anyone interested my original 18.2 pair (one of the very first couple off the line all those years ago) is still making my house move and my wife yell. I added the third but it was overkill. I do wish I had grabbed a 4th though


----------



## d12d

madpoet said:


> So... long time no chat! It's funny, I sort of dropped out of the speaker scene for a while and stopped following everything. Then today at work I was describing my 18.2s to a coworker and said "Hm, been forever since I looked at CHT." That turned into an odyssey to get to this thread  Craig, glad to see you are still around. For anyone interested my original 18.2 pair (one of the very first couple off the line all those years ago) is still making my house move and my wife yell. I added the third but it was overkill. I do wish I had grabbed a 4th though


A little birdie told me they may have a couple of extra 18.2's left. Give Craig a call to make sure but I got some a couple of weeks ago. Great deal especially with the MQ600 amp.


----------



## altspacen

Would that MQ600 amp play well with an infinite baffle setup? I was linked to a post in this thread that contained the amp and the 18" passive subs. While I have enough room to place 4 of those 18" woofers, I'd rather have 2 holes in my ceiling for opposed manifolds.


----------



## craigsub

Altspacen - No worries about an infinite baffle set up. The amp is stable to below two ohms. The biggest potential problem is IB is it is fairly easy to drive the woofers past their excursion limits. As long as you avoid this, you should be fine.


----------



## altspacen

Craig, looks like I will be calling you this week then. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Otis

Craig,
I just picked up a pair of Polk SDA-2's, a speaker I always wanted but when they came out I could not afford it. I've researched them and understand they need a lot of power, I'm going to try them out on a regular avr but do you think MQ-600 is to much for them, I'm guessing not. Anyone here have any experience with these? Thanks.


----------



## craigsub

The SDA's do require a lot of power, and especially need an amp that can deliver ample current into a 2 ohm load. On short term peaks, when Audio Magazine tested them, they took 10,000 watts at 1000 Hz, and 2000 at 40 Hz, with no damage. The key is not clipping the amp, so a more powerful amp is actually SAFER for the SDA's. 

I think you will have fun with them!


----------



## Otis

Thanks Craig, just got a brief chance to listen to them, powered them with a Denon 4311. What a huge soundstage, very nice. When my subs and amp come in ill try them with the amp, I'm sure they will light up. I have access to temporarily borrow an Inuke 3000 or 6000 non dsp, which do you think would be a better choice? Also if Graham got delayed on shipping I may add another amp, thanks.


----------



## mechman

Since Chane and Chase are not in business together any longer and Black Friday was quite some time ago, this thread no longer serves it's intended purpose and has been closed.


----------

